# genehmigte MTB Strecke in Aue!!!



## tg82 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir (Gesundheits und Sport Verein Aue) haben von der Stadt Aue die genehmigung im Stadtpark (am Heidelberg - ehemaliges Schanzengebiet) eine MTB Strecke anzulegen. 
Wer Lust hat mit daran zu arbeiten, oder später auch mit zu fahren einfach mal melden!


----------



## andy01 (13. Mai 2008)

tg82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wir (Gesundheits und Sport Verein Aue) haben von der Stadt Aue die genehmigung im Stadtpark (am Heidelberg - ehemaliges Schanzengebiet) eine MTB Strecke anzulegen.
> Wer Lust hat mit daran zu arbeiten, oder später auch mit zu fahren einfach mal melden!




Hey,
is ne coole idee, aber springt nicht so weit, unten is der friedhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoonempire (13. Mai 2008)

klingt interessant, da werd ich mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## tg82 (13. Mai 2008)

2 der 4 Strecken verlaufen die ehemalige mittlere Schanze runter  das wird bestimmt ne feine Sache... das mit den in den Friedhof springen ist allerdings wirklich nicht all zu ratsam. Heute haben wir ersteinmal eine andere Abfahrt ausgebaut... der Schanzenbereich kommt später. Die Stadt stellt uns Schotter und Schilder zur Verfügung.


----------



## spoonempire (14. Mai 2008)

jetzt wo aue abgestiegen ist, wird der mountainbikesport gefördert. jippi


----------



## tg82 (14. Mai 2008)

Spoonempire: Hat ja auch lange gedauert... Am Donnerstag können wir ja nach dem Training mal die Schanze fahrbar machen   dann gehts von oben der Parkstraße bis zum Friedhof im "fast" freien Fall


----------



## tg82 (15. Mai 2008)

Neuigkeiten:
Von der stadt Aue haben wir jetzt noch einen Haufen KieÃ zur Wegebefestigung zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt bekommen. Und ab Mitte Juni bekommen wir aller Vorrausicht nach sogar noch 1â¬ Jobber die dann fÃ¼r Streckeninstandsetzung-, pflege und dem MÃ¤hen der Wiese des Schanzenauslaufes eingestetzt werden. 
Bin richtig erstaunt, wie die Stadt Aue sich ins Zeug legt fÃ¼r Mountainbiker.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (23. Mai 2008)

Tach,
ist evtl. ein Termin für eine gemeinsame Besichtigung geplant?
Das würde unsere Jungs vom Team auch interessieren und wir könnten bei einer Trainigsrunde bei Euch vorbei schauen.


Gruß Gerald


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2008)

ist das reiner downhill oder kann man da auch mit nem allmountainbike runterbügeln?


----------



## tg82 (23. Mai 2008)

Also wir sind das nächste mal Sonntag um 2 an der Strecke. Wir treffen uns immer in Aue am unteren Festplatz (unterhalb des Stadtparkes) die Strecke ist keine reine Downhillstrecke sondern ein Rundkurs den man hoch und runter fahren kann, mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. MAn kann eigentlich alles auch mit normalen MTB fahren. Schaut euch doch einfach dieSache mal an! So um 2???


----------



## andy01 (24. Mai 2008)

tg82 schrieb:


> Also wir sind das nächste mal Sonntag um 2 an der Strecke. Wir treffen uns immer in Aue am unteren Festplatz (unterhalb des Stadtparkes) die Strecke ist keine reine Downhillstrecke sondern ein Rundkurs den man hoch und runter fahren kann, mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. MAn kann eigentlich alles auch mit normalen MTB fahren. Schaut euch doch einfach dieSache mal an! So um 2???




Hey tg82,
werde mal vorbei schauen, sehen uns bestimmt auf der strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Mai 2008)

is halt relativ teuer für mich die anfahrt. wär schoen wenn ihr ein paar bilder machen könntet oder ein video.

danke


----------



## tg82 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube deswegen nach Aue anreisen lohnt sich nun auch net. Erstens ist die Strecke noch im Bau, und 2. ist die jetzt nun auch net mit einem riesen Bikepark zu vergleichen. Es ist halt ein stück Wald, indem man MTB Strecken anlegen kann.


----------



## schkev (29. Mai 2008)

Kann mir das mal noch jemand erklären wo genau das is? Festwiese?!? Ich vermute bisher, dass ihr vom Gebiet oberhalb vom Floßgraben in der Nähe von diesem komischen Denkmal redet. Oder redet ihr von dem Friedhof wo´s nach Lauter hoch geht?
Danke.


----------



## andy01 (29. Mai 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal noch jemand erklären wo genau das is? Festwiese?!? Ich vermute bisher, dass ihr vom Gebiet oberhalb vom Floßgraben in der Nähe von diesem komischen Denkmal redet. Oder redet ihr von dem Friedhof wo´s nach Lauter hoch geht?
> Danke.



Hey,
nee oberhalb vom denkmal ist falsch,schau hier mal! 

Gruß Andy


----------



## schkev (29. Mai 2008)

Danke. Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen Nachmittag!
Und das is richtig ordentlich fahrbar? Wie z.B. Gleesberg, Auersberg & Co? Nich so DH-Zeugs?!?


----------



## tg82 (29. Mai 2008)

Die Strecke ist halt leider noch nicht ausgeschildert, dauert halt noch ne ganze Weile, weil das von der Stadt übernommen wird... und wenn man nicht genau weiß wo die Strecke ist, ist Sie auch schwer zu finden. mist ich grig das net hin mit dem Hochladen... sonst könnt ich mal die Streckenskizze reinstellen...  



schkev schrieb:


> Danke. Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen Nachmittag!
> Und das is richtig ordentlich fahrbar? Wie z.B. Gleesberg, Auersberg & Co? Nich so DH-Zeugs?!?



Nun mit Gleesberg und Auersberg würde ich die Strecke nicht vergleichen... ist schon ne richtige Geländestrecke nur halt so, das man runter und hoch fahren kann. Es ist auch kein riesengroßes Areal (wie z.B. Auersberg) sondern halt ein Stadtpark. Es gibt 4 verschieden schwierige Strecken (gelb -rot - blau -schwarz) wobei die blaue und die schwarze es schon ganz schön in sich haben. 

Würde die Strecke auch gerne mal interessierten vorstellen. Nur Morgen Nachmittag muß ich arbeiten und WE hab ich Besuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (29. Mai 2008)

Wer wissen mÃ¶chte wo die Strecke ist und wo sie lang geht, einfach PN an mich mit eurer richtigen E- MAil Adresse. Dann schick ich euch die Streckenskizze und den Anfahrtsplan per Mail zu. Wie gesagt, mit dem Hochladen hier im Forum, bekomme ich leider net gebacken. 

Hoffe das Mitte Juni wir die â¬-Jobber bekommen, damit das mal mit dem Ausbau des unteren Streckenabschnittes und der Beschilderung vorwÃ¤rts geht. Die Strecke ist halt z.Z. noch halb fertig.


----------



## tg82 (3. Juni 2008)

Hat von euch jemand Sa. Vormittag (so um 9) Lust die Strecke mal zu befahren, anschließend könnte man noch eine schöne Strecke (z.B. Lauter hoch - Alpiner Steig runter - linke Seite vom Schwarzwasser lang - Bernsbach - Spiegelwald) ... und dort die Wettkampfstrecke vom Spiegelwald rennen abfahren - und dann übber alte Scheibenberger Bahnstrecke halt noch so lange wir Lust u. Zeit haben fahren.

Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach mal melden.


----------



## tg82 (6. Juni 2008)

Für alle die kurzfristig noch mitmachen wollen...
Treffen uns morgen 9.00 Beim Mc Donalds (nicht Stadtpark) in Aue und fahren die Zuerst zum Spiegelwald und dann über Umwege zur MTB Strecke Aue .


----------



## Neorider77 (29. August 2008)

macht ihr da noch wa soder ist das ncihtmehr aktuell?


----------



## Mösen (29. August 2008)

Bilder!!!


----------



## Schöni (29. August 2008)

Geil, da werde ich aufjeden fall mal vorbei schauen. Krasse Sache


----------



## tg82 (5. September 2008)

Sorry für spähte Antwort, komm grad ausn Urlaub.
Die MTB Strecke ist selbstverständlich diesen Sommer weitergebaut wurden (soweit unser Zeitbuged arbeiten daran zuließ), haben auch seit ca einem Monat Unterstützung von der Stadt Aue in Form von 4 1 Jobbern + Material bekommen. Bilder mach ich nächste Woche mal und stell sie rein. Wer Lust hat mal vorbeizuschaun einfach vorher mal PN an mich und oder mich mal unter 0172 86 73 305 anrufen.


----------



## Mösen (5. September 2008)

alles klar frau mich auf bilder


----------



## murd0c (11. September 2008)

Eine Frage:

Wie findet ein auswertiger eure MTB-Strecke ?

Wir kommen Bahnhof Aue an und nächtigen in Bockau.


----------



## tg82 (11. September 2008)

Alleine wird voll schwer weil einfach noch nicht fertig und noch nicht ausgeschildert. Aber morgen früh um 9 Treff ich mich mit einem anderen Kollegen auf dem Auer Marktplatz dann fahren wir zur MTB Strecke dann zur Downhillstrecke von Aue (inofiziell daher net so bekannt) und dann nach Stollberg zur 4 Cross- strecke wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr euch ja einfach mit ranhängen (meine Nummer 0172 86 73 305)
einfach mal zur einfacheren Kommunikation anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (11. September 2008)

Ich würde mir am WE mal den Fortschritt ansehen. Wenn jemand aus Richtung Zwickau mit will kann ich euch das auch zeigen...hab mich schon paarmal hinführen lassen.
Denk dran...fahr vorsichtig in Stollberg!!!! Hab da was inn Erinnerung!!!


----------



## fatcrobat (11. September 2008)

gude bin gerade bei meinen scwieger eltern  in schwarzenberg und würde gerne mit kommen wann und wo willst du denn hin  
ride on


----------



## schkev (11. September 2008)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> gude bin gerade bei meinen scwieger eltern  in schwarzenberg und würde gerne mit kommen wann und wo willst du denn hin
> ride on



Sorry, du musst schon sagen, auf wen von uns beiden sich deine Antwort bezieht. Ich fahre vorraussichtlich Sa vormittag.

Deine Bikes find ich nich schlecht....äh..ich meine sehr geil...vor allem das Intense, aber da liegt sicher auch was dran, dass ich die MArke annähernd vergöttere.
Happy Trails!


----------



## tg82 (11. September 2008)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 9 am Auer Markt und mach dann Richtung Strecke hoch, warscheinlich bis so 10ne 11fe rum, dann Richtung Stadion dort noch n bissel rumfahren und dann halt in Stollberg noch ne Runde (vorsichtig  ) fahren.

Wer will ist einfach da, der Markt ist ja nicht so schwer zu finden.


----------



## Jendo (12. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein paar Bilder von der Strecke?? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand was hochladen und hier reinstellen könnte 
Danke,
Jendo


----------



## andy01 (12. September 2008)

Hallo hier ein paar bilder, sind zwar schon etwas älter!!!




























Ist mehr eine waldpiste "scherz" ist nicht schlecht für das gebiet.
Die wege sind ganz ok man muß nur immer wieder hoch fahren!

Viel spaß dort vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Jendo (12. September 2008)

Vielen Dank.
Falls ich mal wieder in der Region bin, wäre es ratsam eher mit dem Freerider oder mit dem Hardtail zu kommen?
Gruß,
Robert


----------



## andy01 (12. September 2008)

Hey dein rocky mountain ist ja sehr geil , kommt drauf an man muß oft weit hoch fahren und die trail sind nicht sehr lang.
Gib schon schöne trails in der umgebung.
Kann man auch mit einem hardtail fahren.

mfg andy


----------



## tg82 (12. September 2008)

Hab auch neue Bilder, bin aber zu blöd die hineinzustellen  weil der Anhang immer zu groß ist. Andi, wie hastn das mit den Bildern direk in der Antwort gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (12. September 2008)

Bike sollte meiner Meinung nach leicht sein (unter 14Kg), ne relativ niedrige Front haben und vor allem Reifen mit Seitenhalt. Tubeless is gut!
Für die Bergab-Fraktion gibts einige Möglichkeiten zum Springen, aber wie bereits gesagt muss man immer wieder paar Meter hoch!


----------



## fatcrobat (12. September 2008)

ok cool danke für die antwort schkev ähm fart ihr auch am sontag und mit nem demo bin ich ein bisel overdrest ich hab auch noch mein intense dabei 
ride on schicke bilder  cooler trail


----------



## schkev (13. September 2008)

Sonntag geht bei mir gar nicht. Ich werd do um elf heut mal losfahren wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## tg82 (13. September 2008)

Bei mir is Morgen auch schlecht. Wahren heute da.


----------



## schkev (14. September 2008)

Also mich hat die Strecke im gestrigen Zustand überzeugt. Hoffe mal, dass die -Jobber auch das Laub im Herbst wegkehren. Einige Abschnitte will ich mir bei Laub nich unbedingt antun. 
Ich finde, dass der *"FLOW"* seit meinem letzten Besuch auf das 3fache gewachsen ist.


----------



## schkev (15. September 2008)

Im Auftrag unseres werten Gründers "tg82"...,ich versteh jetzt auch endlich was diese komische Buchstaben-Zahlen-Kombination bedeutet, stell ich hier mal paar Bilder rein. Die Aussagekraft der Bilder möchte ich jetzt mal nicht beurteilen, aber die Karte hilft einigen von euch sicher weiter.
Die originale Karte hab ich mal ausgetauscht. Google maps is doch weiter verbreitet!
Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (21. September 2008)

So hab mal n Paar Bilder von der MTB Strecke verkleinert und de Auflösung runter gestellt. Hoffe das klappt jetzt mal und man erkennt auch was.


----------



## tg82 (21. September 2008)

Hier sei noch n Paar Bilder


----------



## tg82 (21. September 2008)

Und noch Paar, nächste Woche hab ich n Termin mitn Schilderfritzen wegen Beschilderung und so, das man die Strecke auch ohne Wünschelrute findet. Bis diese aber angebracht ist, werden noch einige Liter Wasser die Mulde runter fließen.

Wer sich bis dahin die Strecke anschaen möchte, kann sich ja weiterhin bei mir melden. Kann die Strecke euch dann gerne zeigen.


----------



## Jendo (21. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Bilder. Ich finds toll das was kleines und offizielles in der Region enstanden ist. Sobald ich wieder einen Lenker festhalten kann und noch kein Schnee liegt komm ich gerne mal vorbei.
Grüße aus Mittweida,
Jendo


----------



## schkev (21. September 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Bilder. Ich finds toll das was kleines und offizielles in der Region enstanden ist. Sobald ich wieder einen Lenker festhalten kann und noch kein Schnee liegt komm ich gerne mal vorbei.
> Grüße aus Mittweida,
> Jendo



"wieder nen Lenker festhalten kann"....du machst wohl den Namensgeber deines Bikes nach?!? Der musste ja auch erst zur REHA!


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Oktober 2008)

hi ich bins mal wider was nehmt ihr denn so für bikes auf dem trail
mit nem ironhorse sunday is nich viel zu holen und wie kommt ihr eigentlich  da hoch selber fahrn oder schieben eventuell sogar shuteln 
gibts vieleicht ne bessere karte oder so 
ride on


----------



## andy01 (9. Oktober 2008)

@fatcrobat,
du mußt leider mit eigener muskelkraft hoch fahren oder schieben .
mit dem ironhorse sunday kann man da auch fahren, aber die strecken sind halt nicht so lang!

gruß andreas


----------



## schkev (9. Oktober 2008)

na, so weit is das nun nich. Das sind vielleicht mal 20hm...maximal!
Da sind schöne Wege, die man schnell oben is.


----------



## andy01 (9. Oktober 2008)

wir können uns ja mal an diesem we dort treffen,
das wetter soll ja schön werden?
wer hat denn lust dazu?


----------



## schkev (9. Oktober 2008)

Hehe...wo wir doch wieder beim Thema wären...ich fahre vermutl. SA späterer Vormittag. Evtl So früh nochmal..da hat´n Kumpel von mir Zeit und Lust...aber ob mir das auch so geht wird sich noch herausstellen müssen!!!

Zeit kann ich noch nich genau definieren. Das entscheide ich morgen abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (9. Oktober 2008)

alles klar kannst ja morgen abend bescheid geben.ich könnte auch kurzfristig vorbeischauen.....


----------



## tg82 (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke das man mit einem normalen MTB (All Mountain, Enduro, is klar aber auch durchaus mit normalen CC Rad zu fahren (etwas Fahrtechnik vorausgestzt)) ganz gut ausgerüstet ist. Downhill oder Dirt  Fahräder haben halt den Nachteil, das es halt auch zwischendurch mal Berg hoch geht und es dann schwer wird. komplett Fahrbar sind zur Zeit gelbe und rote Strecke, mit einschränkngen die Blaue. Bei der schwarzen Strecke ist die Auffahrt zur mitleren Schanze noch nahezu unfahrbar (kurze schiebepassage)

genauere Karte???  hab sonst noch eine von 1830  und diese (Siehe oben in der Orginalauflösung (zu groß für Anhang) kann ich aber per E MAil schicken.

Ach ja alleine findet man die Strecke immer noch nicht so leicht, weil die Beschilderung noch nicht angebracht ist und Streckenteile noch nicht ausgebaut sind. (alles dauert halt seine Zeit). Wenn du mal fahren willst, Sa Vormittag wollen wir mal wieder paar Runden drehen. oder einfach vor mal melden. Angedacht ist auch eine regelmäßig stadtfindende Trainingsrunde die von der Strecke aus gestartet wird.


----------



## tg82 (9. Oktober 2008)

So wie es aussieht, sind wir am Sa mal n Paar mehr Leute dort... was haltet ihr von 10 Uhr am unteren Festplatz (oberhalb der Mozartstraße)


----------



## andy01 (9. Oktober 2008)

könnte bei mir klappen, schickst du mir mal die karte?


----------



## schkev (9. Oktober 2008)

1830 klingt gut! Die Will ich...sofort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaar keine Ahnung wo das is....hahahah
Ich würde mal ein Foto von oben schießen und dort die Karte einzeichnen...da sieht man auch viel besser den Aufbau und die Größe der Strecke. Die verschlungene Wegführung wird da auch besser sichtbar. Die alte Karte...naja...ich verhalte mich ruhig!


----------



## tg82 (10. Oktober 2008)

Und wer kommt n morgen alles vorbei? Ich bin so ab um 10ne mit noch n Paar Kolegen da.
Also wer Lust hat, einfach mal vorbeikommen


----------



## schkev (11. Oktober 2008)

wo bleibt die Karte?!?!?!?
War ja ganz schön heut...Trocken hätte es noch richtig Spass gemacht...bin eben ein Weichei!


----------



## tg82 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte mit Schlauchlosreifen hat man mehr Grip?


----------



## tg82 (11. Oktober 2008)

Mist, und die Karte von 1830 hab ich auch nicht mehr aufn Rechner. 
@ Andi: geb mir mal per PN deine richtige E MAil Adresse nochmal, dann schick ich Dir die KArte zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (12. Oktober 2008)

Na, beherrsch dich mal...kennst doch mein Motto...wo ich nicht anhalten kann kann ich nich fahrn! War heut wieder oben...da gings schon besser. Der Kumpel is alles gefahren! Übrigens ein XC Hardtail Schlauchlos...selbes System.
Hatte gerade meine Urkundenhefter in der Hand...was glaubste was ich da gefunden hab?!?
Auersberg Marathon 2004 klein...da hatte sich doch so´n blöder Crosser auf der Ziellinie mit mir nen Sprint geliefert...so ein A....! Der hat mir dann bereitwillig sein Lockout erklärt, aber das hab ich nich vergessen. Nun aber: Auf der Liste stand einen Platz vor mir T.G.!!! Das muss ich dir erstmal nachtragen. Naja, ne halbe Std is schon rum..noch 2h, dann bin ich drüber weg.


----------



## tg82 (13. Oktober 2008)

Mann nennt sie net umsonst die gute Alte Zeit, heute bin ich ein alter MAnn und fahre weit im Mittelfeld rum ,


----------



## andy01 (13. Oktober 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> wo bleibt die Karte?!?!?!?
> War ja ganz schön heut...Trocken hätte es noch richtig Spass gemacht...bin eben ein Weichei!




Hier hast du die karte von 1830 ......


----------



## schkev (13. Oktober 2008)

Ach so!
Na, die hab ich ja schon...hab ne richtig urige Karte erwartet!!!
Ich denke mal, dass sich nicht deine Leistung verändert hat, sondern die Biker um dich herum. Die Leistungsdichte und Bestwerte sind extrem nach oben gegangen, so lange wie ich die Szene beobachte...das heißt seit Mitte 2003.
Aber, dass ich sowas noch lesen darf....das hätt ich nichmal geträumt. Mir hat die Strecke damals eigentlich gefallen.


----------



## tg82 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ne, dass ist die neue Karte, die von 1830 ist mir aufn Computer abhanden gekommen, habse höchstens noch im Vereinsordner.
@Schkev: Das Radrennen hab ich 3 Tage nach der OP gemacht, wo sie mir den Draht wieder aus der Schulter rausgemacht ham, zum Glück hat das mein Onkel Doktor net mitgekrigt , war bei mir eigentlich mein bestes Rennen bisher, wahrscheinlich, weil ich mit den geringsten Erwartungen rangegangen bin.


----------



## fatcrobat (16. Oktober 2008)

ok  schicke karte aber kann man da auch mit nem auto parken um mich vor ort für ein bike zu entscheiden oder steh ich in aue am stadion 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (16. Oktober 2008)

Problemlos. Unterhalb der Strecke is ein riesiger P


----------



## tg82 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal schnell n Video vom letzten Wochenende bei youtube reingestellt. Leider ist auch da die Qualität nicht so berauschend, aber man bekommt einen Eindruck von der Strecke. 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c5ThIrWXS54

oder:

wer möchte, den kann ich auch das Video mit der besseren Auflösung zuschicken (einfach PN mit EMail adresse)


----------



## fatcrobat (17. Oktober 2008)

uiuiui waren das eigentlich die anspruchsvollsten stellen 
und  wie lang ist der trail eigentlich  
und ist das ein rundkurs oder lese ich die karte falsch 
ride on eventuell sieht mann sich ja am sonntag


----------



## tg82 (18. Oktober 2008)

Das sind halt die Passagen, die letzte Woche befahrbar waren, aber ohne Bergaufpassagen (sehen im Video eh langweilig aus). dieses WE müsste auch die Auffahrt von der schwarzen Strecke befahrbar sein. Außerdem haben wir noch ein Paar kleine Schanzen fertig gestellt. Und ja das is ein Rundkurs mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten halt (theoretisch gehen auch mehr wie 4 Möglichkeiten)
Ich ben Sonntags von 9.00 bis ca. 12 Uhr auf der Strecke, einigermaßen brauchbares Wetter vorrausgesetzt). Wer Lust hat kann ja vorbeikommen.


----------



## fatcrobat (18. Oktober 2008)

cool also morgen ab 10 uhr hab ich zeit und mache mich auf die suche


----------



## schkev (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin so gut wie da!


----------



## tg82 (20. Oktober 2008)

nächste Woche Sa wieder 10 Uhr? Hätte mal wieder Bock


----------



## silv1711 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs... Ist morgen am Sonntag zufällig jemand auf der Strecke?


----------



## schkev (26. Oktober 2008)

Du im MTB-news? Wen man so alles trifft!
Ich denke mal, dass du TG82 anfunken musst. Der managed das alles. 
Wenn du´s allein findest, kannste dich aber auch so austoben.
Ich werde heut nachmittag mal versuchen ob ichs zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## silv1711 (26. Oktober 2008)

Na logisch... Und das  schon lange poste net so viel les immer bloß oder kuck mir die Bilder an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (26. Oktober 2008)

Aha
Na gut...laberste wenigstens nich so viel doofes Zeug wie ich!


----------



## silv1711 (26. Oktober 2008)

Also. Ich war heute mal an der Strecke und ich finde sie is schon sehr technisch und so richtig flüssig konnte ich diese nicht fahren aber das lag wohl daran das ich null Streckenkenntnis hatte. Dazu kam dann noch das viele Laub und der Racing Ralph an der Hinterachse. Aber für einen Marathon und CC Fahrer is das wohl nicht das Richtige es sei denn man möchte die Fahrtechnik verbessern.
Werde es aber auf jeden Fall nochmal angehen wenn jemand vor Ort ist der mir noch paar Möglichkeiten zeigen kann.


----------



## tg82 (26. Oktober 2008)

silv1711 schrieb:


> Also. Ich war heute mal an der Strecke und ich finde sie is schon sehr technisch und so richtig flüssig konnte ich diese nicht fahren aber das lag wohl daran das ich null Streckenkenntnis hatte. Dazu kam dann noch das viele Laub und der Racing Ralph an der Hinterachse. Aber für einen Marathon und CC Fahrer is das wohl nicht das Richtige es sei denn man möchte die Fahrtechnik verbessern.
> Werde es aber auf jeden Fall nochmal angehen wenn jemand vor Ort ist der mir noch paar Möglichkeiten zeigen kann.



Zur Zeit ist die Strecke durch den Durchweichten Waldboden und dem Laub wirklich nicht sehr einfach zu fahren, gleich gar mit Racing Ralph. Hab mit meinem 29 mit mittelschmalen Reifen zur Zeit auch mit perfekter Streckenkenntniss richtig zu Rudern (vor allem bei Bergaufpassagen) 
Bei trockner Strecke macht das schon mehr Spaß. Wenn du mal wieder fahren willst, einfach vorher mal melden, oder Sa um 10 einfach mal mit da sein, da treffen wir uns, so lange es das Wetter noch zu läßt regelmäßig zum fahren. (Siehe Trainingsrunde Aue!!!) Wir nutzen die Strecke als Technicktraining und fahren dann noch eine gedigene Runde.


----------



## schkev (26. Oktober 2008)

tg82 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist die Strecke durch den Durchweichten Waldboden und dem Laub wirklich nicht sehr einfach zu fahren, gleich gar mit Racing Ralph. Hab mit meinem 29 mit mittelschmalen Reifen zur Zeit auch mit perfekter Streckenkenntniss richtig zu Rudern (vor allem bei Bergaufpassagen)
> Bei trockner Strecke macht das schon mehr Spaß. Wenn du mal wieder fahren willst, einfach vorher mal melden, oder Sa um 10 einfach mal mit da sein, da treffen wir uns, so lange es das Wetter noch zu läßt regelmäßig zum fahren. (Siehe Trainingsrunde Aue!!!) Wir nutzen die Strecke als Technicktraining und fahren dann noch eine gedigene Runde.



Er hat sich doch gemeldet...hatte nur keiner von uns Zeit!
Da siehste aber mal, dass es noch mehr Leute gibt, die das zu technisch finden. Wir müssen irgendwie die nassen Stellen mit ner Kies-Sand-Mischung dauerhaft fahrbar machen. Der Sand saugt auch bissl die Wurzeln trocken und das Wasser kann gut ablaufen.

Und bitte: Hör endlich auf mit 29er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das ist ein Crossrad (mit/ohne "???Federgabel???" und hat typische Crossreifen, keine mittelbreiten 29er   "."

Aber wenn du Glück hast, biste mich nächsten Samstag ohnehin erstmal los, weil ich erstmal paar Monate regenerieren muss


----------



## tg82 (27. Oktober 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Er hat sich doch gemeldet...hatte nur keiner von uns Zeit!
> Da siehste aber mal, dass es noch mehr Leute gibt, die das zu technisch finden. Wir müssen irgendwie die nassen Stellen mit ner Kies-Sand-Mischung dauerhaft fahrbar machen. Der Sand saugt auch bissl die Wurzeln trocken und das Wasser kann gut ablaufen.
> 
> Das mit der "Trockenlegung" ist mal sicher noch ein Projekt. Auch bei der Auffahrt zur Schanze hab ich das schon Erwägung gezogen. Frostschutz liegt ja genug auf Lager, nur um an größere Mengen Sand zu gelangen reicht der Spielplatz nu nicht aus. Das ist sicherlich mal noch ein Projekt.
> Diese Woche soll das Wetter ja super bescheiden werden. Mal sehen wann ich mit der Trockenlegung beginnen kann und wie das klappt.


----------



## andy01 (27. Oktober 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Da siehste aber mal, dass es noch mehr Leute gibt, die das zu technisch finden. Wir müssen irgendwie die nassen Stellen mit ner Kies-Sand-Mischung dauerhaft fahrbar machen. Der Sand saugt auch bissl die Wurzeln trocken und das Wasser kann gut ablaufen.
> 
> Und bitte: Hör endlich auf mit 29er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Das ist ein Crossrad (mit/ohne "???Federgabel???" und hat typische Crossreifen, keine mittelbreiten 29er   "."
> ...



Hi erstmal,

also mit Sand trocken legen ist ja der volle Witz, "wenn du schon mal an einem Meer warst, weiste ja bestimmt was oben ist: Wasser oder Sand?" Das ist Waldboden, den bekommt man nicht so schnell trocken ausser du schachtest tief genug und legst Drainagerohre dann wirds eventuell was...

Mit den Reifen haste recht, was tg82 fährt ist wirklich sehr schmall, aber es könnte ja auch an der Technik liegen! Es ist ja auch eine MTB-Strecke und keine Forstautobahn wo man mit nem Trekkingbike fahren kann, da haben wir schon ne Menge bei uns, die langweilig sind!

Meine Meinung ist: die Strecke ist in Ordnung und nicht "zu technisch", sind ganz normale Trails die man alle fahren kann, mit etwas Übung zumindest.



tg82 schrieb:


> nur um an größere Mengen Sand zu gelangen reicht der Spielplatz nu nicht aus.



Denn Sand vom Spielplatz mopsen, ist nicht die feine Art, denkt an die armen Kleinen, die dann nix mehr zum Spielen haben!!!!

Gruß Andy


----------



## schkev (27. Oktober 2008)

Diese Option mit Spielplatz und so ziehe ich keinesfalls in Erwägung für echte Problemstellen. Diese Kies-Schotter-Sand-Mischung von der Stadt wäre gesiebt echt gut verwendbar. Die stellen aber höchstwarscheinlich auch Sand und Schotter in überschaubarer Menge hin wenn dabei der Wald geschützt wird...das kann man denen ja so einreden.
Hat doch bisher alles geklappt.
Es gibt, ob du´s glaubst oder nich, auch Strecken mit Drainage. Das wäre noch nichmal ein Problem. mit nem Meter Plastikrohr bis 4cm Durchmesser, bissl Filz und Kies oder Sand mit der Erde vermischt kann man da nen qm wo es nötig is ausreichend trocknen.


----------



## tg82 (27. Oktober 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Diese Option mit Spielplatz und so ziehe ich keinesfalls in Erwägung für echte Problemstellen. Diese Kies-Schotter-Sand-Mischung von der Stadt wäre gesiebt echt gut verwendbar. Die stellen aber höchstwarscheinlich auch Sand und Schotter in überschaubarer Menge hin wenn dabei der Wald geschützt wird...das kann man denen ja so einreden.
> Hat doch bisher alles geklappt.
> Es gibt, ob du´s glaubst oder nich, auch Strecken mit Drainage. Das wäre noch nichmal ein Problem. mit nem Meter Plastikrohr bis 4cm Durchmesser, bissl Filz und Kies oder Sand mit der Erde vermischt kann man da nen qm wo es nötig is ausreichend trocknen.



Drainagerohre... 

und als nächstes Bauen wir eine Spannbetonbrücke...

man kann ja auch übertreiben oder...

Auf jeden Fall denke ich auch, dann der Boden, mit etwas Sand und Frostschutz gemischt bedeutend griffiger wird, vor allem bei Nässe, auch ohne Sand vom Spielplatz  Frostschutz haben wir auf jeden Fall noch genug auf Lager.


----------



## schkev (28. Oktober 2008)

Denk ich doch! 
Das mit der Drainage war ja nich mein Vorschlag, wobei es sich an Extremstellen, die ich zwar hier nicht im Auge habe, anbietet. Da sind Reststücke aus dem Straßenbau sicher massig zu haben. 40-70cm z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (28. Oktober 2008)

@schkev

Hi,
also die paar Pfützchen die auf der Strecke sind würde ich lassen, soll ja auch Spaß machen, sonst ist es ja keine MTB-Strecke mehr!
Aber vielleicht kannst du nur meckern und nicht biken! Ich kenne keinen Singletrail der frisch gekehrt ist, oder wo das "BÖSE" Laub was in einem Mischwald nunmal im Herbst da liegt, nicht wäre!!!!

Man muß auch mal sehen das die Strecke erst ein 1/2 Jahr alt ist, und Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden.

Es ist doch eher sinnvoll, die vorhandenen Strecken technisch anspruchsvoller auszubauen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## schkev (28. Oktober 2008)

naja...Laub und Matsch bereiten denke ich niemandem Spass, oder? Darunter verbergen sich Äste, die in Speichen und Schaltwerke geraten können, Kurven lassen sich ungünstiger anfahren,... Matsch is ansatzweise lustig, aber an einigen Stellen braucht man einfach ein gewisses Maß Grip um z.B. am Schräghang entlangzufahren.

Meckere ich? Ich dachte ich mache Verbesserungsvorschläge?!?
Umfahrungen für fahrtechnisch schlechter vorbereitete Fahrer sind ja meines Wissens schon angedacht. Man muss sowas ja nich überall machen.
Tg 82 weiß schon was ich meine...


----------



## tg82 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab da schon auch 2-3 Stellen im Blick, die ich gern entschlammen würde (vor allem die schwarze Auffahrt, weil ich da immer nohc nicht hochkomme grrrrrr. Der einzige der das bisher geschaft hat war der Müller Patrik. Für nächstes Jahr könnte ich mir vorstellen für einige Stellen technisch kompliziertere Parallelrouten zu entwickeln, z.B. mit Holzüberbauungen (Norshor- Trails - wird das so geschrieben??)


----------



## schkev (29. Oktober 2008)

"Northshore!" 
Ob das nun komplizierter is oder nich, das hängt davon ab wie rutschig das verbaute Holz is. Profis nehmen ganz rauhes Holz und einige haben noch spezielle Haftbeschichtung.

Wäre stellenweise sicher cool. Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne halbwegs brauchbare Karte zeichnen. Dort könnte man auch Comic-ähnlich die Hindernisse und Fahrtrichtungen, sowie Höhenlinien eintragen.
Höhenprofile ohne Karte gibts bei Google earth glaube nicht...bei maps gab es aber sowas wie Geländebeschaffenheit. Damit ließe sich evtl was anfangen und effektiver werben


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (21. November 2008)

hi leute,
also wollt mal fragn ob einer von euch mal nen schweren unfall auf der 4x in STL hatte?? war da mit paar kumpels. un der den unfall gebaut hat, hat von der strecke in aue erzählt.
MFG hüb


----------



## tg82 (21. November 2008)

Jo das war ich selber! Mir gehts wieder gut. War 2 Wochen spähter schon wieder aufn Bike. 
Nochmal Danke, dass ihr euch so gut um mich gekümmert  und nen Notartztgeholt habt. 
Bis aufn einfachen Rippenbruch und n Paar Narben im Gesicht is mir Gott sei Dank nichts passiert.
Bin auch schon wieder straff am Biken... man darf sich ja nicht unterkriegen lassen.
Habt ihr Lust mal vorbeizukommen in Aue?
... bei besseren Wetter versteht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (22. November 2008)

bitte, gut das es dir wieder gut geht.
ja wir kommen mal vorbei, aber ich denk erst nachm Winter^^ 
Den mit nem neuen fahhrad im schnee macht sich das nich so gut...
die stecke in aue is bestimmt cool.
MfG


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

Also ich denke ja, dass der Schnee in Aue sich nicht ewig hält (Strecke is ca 380m üNN) . Wenn die Strecke wieder befahrbar ist, schreib ich dass mal hier rein. ham vor dem Wintereinbruch noch den Großteil des Laubes weggeräumt und schlammige Passagen mit Frostschutz versiegelt, d.h. die Strecke müsste relativschnell wieder befahrbar sein.


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

War heute mal auf der Strecke. Ging trotz Schnee ganz gut. Bei meinem Rad waren leider die Bremsgummies nach der gestrigen Tour zum Spiegelwald nieder, so dass ich gezwungen war das "Rad" meiner Frau zu nutzen (Giant 0815 mit 21 Gang und Starrgabel!!!) hab von der Aktion mal paar Bilder gemacht


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

hier mal die ersten


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)




----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)




----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

Und dann hab ich noch n Paar Bilder vom Oktober gefunden, und weil heute eh Scheißwetter is und ich nichts besseres zu Tun hab, stell ich die auch gleich mit rein!


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)




----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)




----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

So, de letzten für heute!






hat von euch noch jemand Bilder von der Strecke? Dann bitte auch reinstellen

@andy: Kannst du mir das Video mit dem Sprung vom Experten aus Frankfurt mal schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (23. November 2008)

Ich hab noch paar Videos
Du machst ein´n Scheiß! Das is doch kein Fahren heut...da spul ich doch lieber paar Waldwege


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

Davon mal abgesehen, dass das Rad 1000 Nummern zu klein war und das Gripniveau der Reifen... sagen wir mal recht bescheiden war, ging das ganze überraschend gut. Mich hats nur einmal lang- gelegt (Wurzel schräg angefahren)... ansonsten alles i.O. Die blaue und schwarze Strecke Strecke habe ich Witterungsbedingt dann aber doch ausgelassen.


----------



## tg82 (23. November 2008)

@Schkev: her mit den Videos!


----------



## schkev (23. November 2008)

heut net mehr....erinner mich mal dran wenn du bis Freitag noch nichts hast. Hol dir endlich mal Skype! Ich werd das erstmal auf Myvideo oder Youtube parken bis dahin


----------



## Flueffel (24. November 2008)

schöne strecke habt ihr da anscheinend, werd ich wohl mal vorbeischauen müssen, wohn ja in der nähe^^


----------



## schkev (24. November 2008)

Hi. Ich hab da was für euch...*http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5517167/cooler_Sprung_im_Bender_Style_offizielle_MTB_Strecke_Aue*

Wenn mir jemand sagt wie man MP4-Videos drehen (im Winkel von 90° nach links oder rechts) kann, dann stell ich gern noch mehr vor. Man hat mit dem Handy mehr Gefühl wenn man es dreht. Leider kann man dann nichts mehr am PC sehen mit Standard-Programmen!


----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

@Flueffel: kein Problem, meld dich einfach mal, wenn du Lust hast und ich zeig se dir. Im Schnee sind eigentlich nur die gelbe und die rote Strecke zu empfehlen, blaue und schwarze sind schon bei Regen schwer zu fahren. Wo genau kommst du denn her.
Wir treffen uns immer Samstag um 10 an der Strecke (bei fahrbaren Wetter!).
Wenn du Lust hast komm einfach mal vorbei!


----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

@Schkev: Schickes Video!


----------



## schkev (24. November 2008)

Den Ort habt ihr euch ja ausgesucht. Die Perspektive is nur auf meinem Mist gewachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

trotzdem schick . wie siehtsn nächsten Sa bei dir aus,soll ja wieder n bissel wärmer werden. Denke, das die Streckwieder ganz gut Fahrbar sein dürfte.


----------



## schkev (24. November 2008)

Sieht eigentlich gut aus, aber ich wollte am So nach Jena zu nem Crossrennen. Wenn das nich klappt können wir gern drüber reden. Evtl nehm ich mir Mo-Mi frei, dann wär`s kein Problem gegen Anfang der Woche mal bissl Matsch zu lecken. Spätestens in 2Wochen sollte es aber mit Urlaub klappen. Muss ja meine Tage bis Weihnachten rum haben! ICh meld mich!


----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

Jena werd ich net mitfahren, bin zu schlecht in Form für son Spaß. Aber ne Runde drehen währe ich selbstverständlich dabei. Alles bis mal wieder.


----------



## Flueffel (24. November 2008)

naja erstmal muss mein howler kommen(boar ich freu mich wie sau) dann kann der letzte aus stollberg, der noch ein fahhrad für 4X hat,(also ich) mal im frühling oder vllt früher bei euch vorbeikucken


----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

Flueffel schrieb:


> naja erstmal muss mein howler kommen(boar ich freu mich wie sau) dann kann der letzte aus stollberg, der noch ein fahhrad für 4X hat,(also ich) mal im frühling oder vllt früher bei euch vorbeikucken



Warst du im August auch dabei, wo´s mich in Stollberg bei der 4 Cross Strecke ordentlich abgedeckt hat?


----------



## Flueffel (24. November 2008)

ne war ich nich dabei, lass mich raten, oben an den wellen, dem großen double danach oder in der mitte dem double


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

gleich die erste der ersten wellen... zu schnell, gewicht zu weit nach vorn, Hinterrad abgehoben, überschlagen... aua. Gut das n Paar Leute da warn die einen Notartzt geholt haben. War einen Monat spähter schonwieder bei euch fahren, habt ja auch ne schöne Anlage dort... wer rastet der rostet.


----------



## Flueffel (24. November 2008)

naja schön ist relativ, eigentlich ist die strecke in ner schlechten verfassung aber kümmern tut sich ja auch niemand vom rsg, leider
grüße flo


----------



## tg82 (24. November 2008)

Also ich fand se super. Unsere Strecke ist da viel improvisierter... is aber auch eine Trailstrecke durch n Wald. Im Vergleich zu anderen Strecken dieser Art (Dresden, Bozi Dar... braucht sich eure wirklich nicht verstecken.


----------



## andy01 (24. November 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hab da was für euch...*http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5517167/cooler_Sprung_im_Bender_Style_offizielle_MTB_Strecke_Aue*
> 
> Wenn mir jemand sagt wie man MP4-Videos drehen (im Winkel von 90° nach links oder rechts) kann, dann stell ich gern noch mehr vor. Man hat mit dem Handy mehr Gefühl wenn man es dreht. Leider kann man dann nichts mehr am PC sehen mit Standard-Programmen!



Hi, habe das gleiche Video, nur aus einer anderen Perspekive.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5518489/MTB_Strecke_Aue

Viel spaß im Schnee.


----------



## schkev (24. November 2008)

Naja, ich hab ja nich nur das. Hab auch von Stollberg noch welche, die ich gern in die richtige Perspektive bringen würde, oder wollt ihr alle nen Laptop drehen? 

Neue Idee: Wenn man Teer Bretter und extrem doofe Wurzeln packt und paar Kieselsteine draufstreut sollten selbst extreme Sachen auch im Winter und bei großer Nässe fahrbar sein. Teer is doch nich so teuer!
Hätte da glaube sogar jemanden! Nur so als Vorschlag...


----------



## tg82 (25. November 2008)

[Neue Idee: Wenn man Teer Bretter und extrem doofe Wurzeln packt und paar Kieselsteine draufstreut sollten selbst extreme Sachen auch im Winter und bei großer Nässe fahrbar sein. Teer is doch nich so teuer!
Hätte da glaube sogar jemanden! Nur so als Vorschlag...[/QUOTE]

Also wenn man die Zunge gerade in den Mund nimmt, kommt man auch im Schnee überall gut drüber... muss die Wurzeln halt nur gerade anfahren. Die Blaue und Schwarze Strecke muss man im Tiefschnee ja nicht unbedingt fahren, es sei denn man möchte vorzeitig, bei guten Versicherungsschutz in Rente gehen. 
Eine Autobahn aus der Strecke zu machen, würde den Charakter der Strecke zerstören...


----------



## Flueffel (25. November 2008)

ich würde die strecke auch so lassen damitdie den waldcharakter behält und im winter muss man ja nicht unbedingt fahren


----------



## tg82 (26. November 2008)

Was ich mir fürs nächste Jahr vorstellen kann, ist ein Paar Parallelrouten mit n Paar Sprüngen und Northshore trails (wird das so geschrieben) Zudem habe ich schon 2 kleine Zusatzdownhills im Blick, von dem eine Abfahrt schon fahrbar ist (bei Trockenheit!)
Wer kommtn am Samstag Vormittag alles mal vorbei. Mein Bruder, ein Paar Leute vom Verein und ich sind bei nicht Unwetterartiger Witterung auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## spoonempire (26. November 2008)

aber nicht wieder übertreiben am sa!! wie sieht es nächstes jahr mit einem rennen in aue aus? also mach langsam, sonst gibt es im studi wieder neue bilder, das wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## tg82 (26. November 2008)

@spoonempire: Glegauf, wann bistn mal wieder in heimischen Gefilden. Hätte mal wieder Bock mir dir ne Runde durchs Gelände zu fliegen, oder ne Fitnessaktion zu starten. Wollt dir ja auch mal die aktuelle Strecke zeigen.
Bist du jetzt eigentlich in der Schweiz oder in Hessen? Und geht dein Fahrad wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoonempire (27. November 2008)

bin bis so noch bei ingi und dann gehts gleich in die schweiz. bin also erst anfang april wieder im lande.


----------



## tg82 (27. November 2008)

Noch so ein Opfer der "Kinderlandsverschleppung" 
Mein Bruder arbeitet und wohnt jetzt in München. 
Was machst du eigentlich in der Schweiz? Urlaub vom gestressten Arbeiterleben?


----------



## spoonempire (27. November 2008)

ne nix mit urlaub. ich geh fleißig schaffen. ich mach immer schön glatteis,das die touris schlittschuh fahren können.


----------



## tg82 (27. November 2008)

Ein Guter bist du  

Wie gesagt, wenn de mal wieder da bist, meld dich mal einfach... und mach bis dahin fein deine Übungen, dass de nächstes Jahr Fit bist!


----------



## tg82 (28. November 2008)

Die Strecke ist wieder komplett befahrbar, wer Lust hat, Morgen um 10 is wieder Action angesagt


----------



## Flueffel (1. Dezember 2008)

ihr könnt ja auch mal alle nach stollberg kommen hab jetzt auch mein neues kona howler, da könnte es eignetlich wieder losgehen, nur das wetter ist ja grad nicht so
also meldet euch wenns vllt mal passt


----------



## tg82 (1. Dezember 2008)

Coole Idee, Würde das gerne nochmal ohne Sturz probieren 
N Paar Leute vom Verein hätten bestimmt auch interesse. Mal sehen wie´s Wetter am WE wird, und wenns mal zu nem späteren Zeitpunkt wird, is das ja auch net so schlimm.


----------



## Flueffel (2. Dezember 2008)

hmm wochenende, weiß nich ob ich das schlechte wetter meinem neuen fahrrad zumuten will^^, müsst ihr euch halt mal melden, kann dir vielleicht auch zeigen wie man durch die wellen kommt


----------



## tg82 (3. Dezember 2008)

Dann machen wir groß angelegtes Fahrtechniktraining mit dem MTB- Experten "Grandmaster Flueffel" 

Ich währe dabei... 
malschaun wies Weter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flueffel (3. Dezember 2008)

tg82 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir groß angelegtes Fahrtechniktraining mit dem MTB- Experten "Grandmaster Flueffel"
> 
> Ich währe dabei...
> malschaun wies Weter wird.



soll das jetzt ironie sein? bin aber auch noch ein bisschen eingerostet^^


----------



## schkev (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab da so meine Zweifel, ob du Tg82 noch was beibringen kannst...
Naja, vielleicht bist du ja ein noch-nicht-entdecktes-4x-Talent!
Würd mich gleich anschließen, wenn du so viel drauf hast. Hab Tg82 allerdings schon 90% von Stefan Hermann´s Lehren verklickert, womit ich ihn wohl kaum beeindruckem konnte!


----------



## Flueffel (3. Dezember 2008)

naja ich sag doch, bin eingerostet da ich ein jahr kein 4X gefahren bin, aber für alte männer überholen hats meist noch gereicht
das meiste was ich vom downhill/4X weiß hat mir sowieso mein vater beigebracht
also würde schon gern fahren aber da müss mer halt mal was ausmachen, meinetwegen samstag ab um 2 oder so, soll nur vormittags leicht regnen und 4/5°C reichen ja auch aber wettkämpfe bis aufs blut müssen wir ja nicht machen, hab grade keine safety jacket und tg82 hat absolut recht mit wer rastet der rostet
und ich hab nie gesagt das ich es so drauf hab^^ mein vadder hat mir nur gezeigt wie man durch wellen kommt ohne übern lenker zu fliegen und sichs schlüsselbein zu brechen


----------



## tg82 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde Samstag um 11 vorschlagen, weil Nachmittag wirds bei mir definitiv zu eng, weil ich meine Frau abholen muss von Limbach. Vielleicht kann ich den Transporter von meinem Vat kriegen und von uns noch n Paar Mann mit rankarren. und hab noch n Paar Downhillexperten aus Lößnitz bescheid gesagt, die ich letzte Woche zufällig im Fitnessstudio aufgegabelt habe. N Bissel Regen hält mich net vom Radfahren ab und 4-5° sind doch geradezu warm für die Jahreszeit.
wird bestimmt ne Mords Gaudi am Samstag  und vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ausn Netz Lust vorbeizukommen.


----------



## Flueffel (4. Dezember 2008)

ich kann mir schon vorstellen wen du da so ungefähr meinst mit leuten aus lößnitz^^, um 11 is aber verdammt früh, wie lang würdet ihr da bleiben weil bisscehn ausschlafen und mittag essen wollt ich schon noch zu hause 
aber so bin ich auf jeden fall dabei und wär gut wenn ihr vllt nen eimer mitbringt falls zu hohe pfützen auf der strecke sind


----------



## tg82 (4. Dezember 2008)

Also um 11 und zeitig... da hab ich mich bestimmt verlesen, oder 
Pfützen?, dachte das gehört beim MTB fahren dazu. Mein Rad hat bereits eine Kruste
Seh ner zu das de am Samstag mal zeitig aus de Federn kommst weil viel länger wie um 1 max 2e rum kann ich leider net bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flueffel (4. Dezember 2008)

naja mal kucken, werd probieren so früh! wie möglich da zu sein
bis dann denn

außerdem: meine fahrräder müssensauber sein, bin doch kein assi und außerdem würde mein vadder mich hauen wenn meine fahrräder ne kruste hätten und ich fänds auch auf keinen fall schön ;-)


----------



## tg82 (4. Dezember 2008)

Mein Rad muss nicht gut aussehen, sondern gut fahren, außerdem und das ist dann wohl doch der Hauptgrund bin ich zu faul (bzw. andersweitig beschäftigt) mein Rad zu putzen.

Bin schon immer froh, wenn die Kette geölt ist 

Also dann bis Sa!


----------



## Locco 66 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi Tobi. Na jetz sagste nichts mehr ich hab mich hier endlich ma angemeldet. Cool wa^^


----------



## tg82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ä Draaaaaaaaam 

Waren heute in STL und war richtig geil (und ohne Sturz vorallem)
Ham uns auch mal eure Anlage in Lößnitz angeschaut... da is ja richtig was geworden seit mer das letzte mal übern Zaun sind  können nuns ja dort auch mal treffen wenn ihr Lust habt.


----------



## Flueffel (6. Dezember 2008)

wie sieht das denn bei denen aus? eher dirtsprünge oder?
und obwohl es wetter nich so prickelnd war, wars fahren heut gut


----------



## tg82 (6. Dezember 2008)

"Die" ham eher Dirtsprünge, Drops und so, aber ich hab auch n Paar Steilkurfen kleines Waschbrett und so, macht bestimmt auch mal Spaß. Allerdings ist das Gelände eingezäunt. D.h. einer unserer Lößnitzer MTB Freunde müsste zu gegen sein und uns reinlassen (Locco 66 z.B.)

Könnten ja mal einen Aue, Lößnitz erlebnisstag machen. Lößnitz, Downhillstrecke vom Eric Irmisch oberhalb vom Auer Stadion, und halt unsere MTB Strecke 

Ich fands heute auch cool, müsste das mit dem puschen bei Gelegenheit mal weiter vertiefen ...
und oder mir mal ein geeignetes Rad kaufen (wenn ich einmal reich bin la la la  )


----------



## Locco 66 (9. Dezember 2008)

Joop das wäre mal ein Plan. Also wir ham eher Dirtsprünge und paar anlieger. Unser Waschbrett wurde letztens erst vom Stadtbagger kaputtgemacht wil die an die Bachmauer mussten und das neue is nich wirklich gut geworden. Naja und unsere ganzen Northshore-elemente (mehr oder weniger meine^^) wurden von irgendwlchen Prollos zerstört. Naja nich so toll halt.


----------



## tg82 (10. Dezember 2008)

Na mit euch machen se ja Sachen. Gerade mit Verwöhnt werdet ihr ja net, so mit Unterstützung und so. Mit den Randalierprolls is immer so ne Sache, bei uns sei se auch schon mitn Quad langgeschweißt, wenn ich den erwische!!! Auweia Fußboden ins Gesicht gefallen 
Aber find die mal und weiß denen das nach...
In der Zeit hastes lang wieder selbst gebaut.


----------



## tg82 (10. Dezember 2008)

Mal schaun wie Sa s Wetter is. Soll ja schnein . Wenns irgendwie Fahrbar wird bin ich sicherlich wieder am Start


----------



## D!CE (10. Dezember 2008)

ist in sachen veranstaltungen für 2009 was geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flueffel (10. Dezember 2008)

samstag winterfahren in stollberg?
ich wär da


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (11. Dezember 2008)

hi,
glaub das mit dem Winterfahrn am SA wird nix...
es liegt zu viel Schnee un es is ars....sehr kalt^^

Ach und in März - April kommen wir auch mal in Aue vorbei.
Gibt es ne Verbindung nach Aue, z.B. mit Bus oder Bahn?
Und könnte mir bitte mal jemand ne beschreibung geben, wie ich zur 
Strecke in Aue komm? Ich komme aus Lössnitz gefahren, bis
zum Stadion in Aue weiss ich es, un dann?
MfG Hüb


----------



## tg82 (12. Dezember 2008)

Also nach STL komm ich am Sa auch net, werd höchstens mal ne Runde auf unserer MTB Strecke drehen wenns geht. 


Rockbike_4X_STL schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Ach und in März - April kommen wir auch mal in Aue vorbei.
> Gibt es ne Verbindung nach Aue, z.B. mit Bus oder Bahn?
> ...




Bus oder Bahn weiß ich net, (Bahn) müste aber über die Verbindung Aue Chemmnitz gehen. Wenn du über Lößnitz mitn Auto kommst, an der Mc Donnalds Kreutzung links, dann immer gerade aus. dann wenns nach der Neustadtbrücke wieder Berg hoch geht auf halber Höhe rechts, beim Oppel-Autohaus vorbei weiter gerade aus zur Schwarzenberger Str., dann nach rechts abbiegen Stadteinwärtz, dann gleich die nächste wieder links Richtung Heidelsberg Parkwarte auf die Mozartstraße abbiegen die dann immer gerade aus und ganz oben dann leicht lnks nach oben auf son großen Parkplatz abbiegen. Die Strecke befindet sich etwas darüber (Beginnt oberhalb des Spielplatzes der links oberhalb des Parkplatzes ist.

Schau dier einfach mal die Streckenskizze n Paar Seiten weiter vorne an, und geb bei Google earth oder so mal Mozartstraße in 08280 Aue ein, müsste dann zu finden sein.

Ich hoffe die Strecke ist bis April ausgeschildert, wenn nicht (schreiben das dann auch sicher hier rein!) vorher mal anrufen, dann kann man sich dort ja auch mal treffen.

Also dann bis mal wieder,

hat jemand morgen Lust auch "Extreme- Snowbiken"


----------



## tg82 (12. Dezember 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> ist in sachen veranstaltungen für 2009 was geplant




hmm ertmal Bau mer das Ding fertig und wenn dann Versicherungstechnisch, Schildertechnisch ..............

und so weiter alles mal so weit ist, dann schau mer mal.
Aber alleine mit unseren kleinen Verein eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen ist sicherlich nicht möglich, auch wenn die Rahmenbedingungen nicht die schlechtesten währen.
Bräuchten für so´n Spaß auf jeden Fall noch Partner die das Mitorganisieren.
Wenn ihr da welche kennt, bin für alles offen


----------



## schkev (12. Dezember 2008)

Biken ja, snowbiken auch, aber extrem snowbiken...nein danke.
Ich hoffe ja mal, dass ich nächste Woche mal wieder Zeit habe. 

Wie wärs denn mal mit ner webseite für die Strecke. Bin da mittlerweile ganz fit. Könnte ich dir mit Bildern, evtl Videos, Anfahrtsskizze und so aufbauen.
Links auf unsere Webseite inklusive!


----------



## schkev (12. Dezember 2008)

Da würde ich Sportvereine, deine Muckibude und die Feuerwehren anhauen und das möglichst machen, wenn die da oben ohnehin ein Fest veranstalten. Da gibt es sicher genug Möglichkeiten. Werbung für die Sponsoren auf der Webseite wäre ja kein Problem. Ihr seid doch gemeinnütziger e.V.?


----------



## Flueffel (12. Dezember 2008)

vllt sollten wir erstmal tg82 ein berg ab taugliches fahrrad versorgen


----------



## schkev (12. Dezember 2008)

Hast du´s schon geschafft ihn zu vesägen?!? Ich glaub nich, dass er es nötig hat bergab Zeit gut zu machen. Das Poblem is wenn es hoch geht...
naja, Problem is übertrieben!


----------



## Flueffel (12. Dezember 2008)

ja berg ab hab ich ihn versägt  aber naja cross country fahrrad gegen 4X fully ist auch nicht das fairste duell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (12. Dezember 2008)

kommt eben nur drauf an wo. Auf der 4x in Stollberg hat er es sicher schwer, weil du die Sprünge, Waschbrett und so direkt fahren kannst, aber in realem Gelände (Wurzeltrails oder so) hab ich so meine Zweifel, dass ein normaler Hobbyfahrer so einfach vornweg fährt. Ich komm als "weniger technisch begabter" Fahrer nichmal mit nem XC-Fully mit 2.25ern hinter ihm mit seinem 700x42c bereiften Crosser her.
Ich staune jedes mal! Auf seiner Heimstrecke wird das noch deutlicher!


----------



## Flueffel (12. Dezember 2008)

naja mein cross country rad ist nicht mehr up to date^^
aber 4X is schon was schöneres


----------



## Flueffel (18. Dezember 2008)

das wetter wird ja immer fahrbarer, also köönnten wir ja samstag in stollberg bisschen 4X fahren, aber nicht nur 2h wie letzten, da lohnt sich das dreckigmachen nicht, lieber länger (tg82) 
also ich werd am samstag wenns nicht schneit auf jeden fall fahren und vllt schon morgen als ferienauftakt, also kommt vorbei
grüße flo


----------



## tg82 (20. Dezember 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal mit ner webseite für die Strecke. Bin da mittlerweile ganz fit. Könnte ich dir mit Bildern, evtl Videos, Anfahrtsskizze und so aufbauen.
> Links auf unsere Webseite inklusive!



Ne Webseite für Verein und Seite währe ne prima Idee. Hatte schon öfters mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, habe aber selbst nicht die Fähigkeiten für so was.

Diesen Sa war das Wetter m.E. ja nicht der Bringer. Bereite mich vor Silvester auch erst mal aufn Silvesterlauf vor. Áußerdem ist mein PC abgeraucht und hab nur bei meinen Eltern I net, was die Komunikation per Netz etwas erschwert. Wenn ihr aber über die Feiertage mal in der Nähe Fahrt, sagt mir mal bescheid (01728673305


----------



## tg82 (11. Januar 2009)

So, hab jetzt n neuen Computer und bin auch wieder online 
Zur Zeit ist ja Die Strecke eher eine Rodelbahn (zumindest im Schanzengelände!)
Der Rest müsste theoretisch fahrbar sein (habs da lange net mehr probiert)

Mal noch ne andere Frage,

Sind zu Silvester mit der Bahn nach Leipzig gefahren und da is mir zwischen Zwickau und Werdau, direkt an der Bahnstrecke aber außerhalb der Ortschaft eine Dirtpiste aufgefallen, wo ein Paar Experten auch rumgesprungen sind.

Kennt jemand das Gelände?


Die Strecken bei uns in der Umgebung scheinen sich ja ständig zu vermehren. Neben unserer in Aue waren mir bisher folgende Strecdken bekannt:
- Stollberg (4 Cross) 
- in Lößnitz (Dirt) 
- über dem Stadion in Aue(Downhill)
- Fichtelberg
- Keilberg

hab hier im Forum noch von 2 Strecken in Zwickau gelesen (würde da gerne mal hin !!!)
und von nem Kollesch in Ölsnitz hab ich noch gehört das in Schöneck was geplant ist.
Und beim Rabenberg (nahe Breitenbrunn) is auch was geplant.

wer kennt noch andere Projekte hier in der Gegend und oder wer kann was genaueres zu oben genannten Sachen sagen.

Dann könnte man ja bei besseren Wetter sich das mal nach und nach anschauen


----------



## schkev (11. Januar 2009)

tg82 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt n neuen Computer und bin auch wieder online
> zwischen Zwickau und Werdau, direkt an der Bahnstrecke aber außerhalb der Ortschaft eine Dirtpiste aufgefallen, wo ein Paar Experten auch rumgesprungen sind.
> 
> Kennt jemand das Gelände?
> ...


Ich würde da noch die Welle in Reinsdorf bei Zwickau und die Halde in Zwickau erwähnen. In Hartensein is noch ne kleine Sprungbahn an dem Supermarkt richtung Zschocken. Am Fichtelberg is noch ne Sache in Arbeit (4x/DH), am Keilberg(Bozi Dar) gibts zahlreiche Trails, DH-Strecken und ne richtig gut fahrbare 4x-Strecke. Schönheide hat noch was kleines, hab ich gehört...an dem Stausee auf dem Berg! Olbernhau hat nen gigantischen Bikepark, allerdings eher nur BMX/Dirt und Federwege ohne Ende für die Northshore-Brücken im hinteren Bereich. Link is auf unserer Webseite. Ich schau mir sowas lieber nur an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flueffel (11. Januar 2009)

in dresden ist auch noch ein bikepark
und hier is t noch ein link zu der spotkarte der schlickjumper, aber keine ahnung wie aktuell die ganze sache ist http://www.schlickjumper.de/karte/dkarte.php


----------



## tg82 (11. Januar 2009)

In Radebeul is noch ein cooles Gelände heißt Zone B (sind auch im Internet)
War im Herbst mal dort, die ham auch ein schönes Gelände (große 4 Cross Strecke, 2 kleine Downhillstrecken, ne Menge Northshorzeich, was ich mir lieber nur angeschaut hab ) ... Is halt von hier ein bissel Weg.

@Schkev  Mit 24h von Chemnitz könnte was werden, weil der Firmenlauf is am 20 Mai!
Aber ich hab meine Urlaubsplanung noch nicht gemacht und kann dir deshelb noch nicht verbindlich zusagen.  Bin zur Zeit am Wettkampfplan aufstellen


----------



## Fossi85 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen. Bin neu hier und habe mir erstmal alles durchgelesen was ihr hier so Schreibt. Da bekomm ich doch mal so richtig lust nach Aue zu bügeln und mit meinem Tretgerät bei euch zu fahren wenn mal der scheiß Schnee weg ist. Bin mal gespannt ob mein Ransom schwäche zeigt.


----------



## schkev (29. Januar 2009)

ich denk den Rahmen kriegste auf einer der großen Schanzen kaputt, falls nötig!
da kannste so weit und tief springen...das reicht, falls du dann noch drauf sitzt


----------



## Fossi85 (30. Januar 2009)

Kaputt machen wollte ich den eigentlich nicht. Ich schätze vorher habe ich Körperlich einen Systemerror. Ist die Strecke eigentlich Täglich geöffnet für Jederman?


----------



## Flueffel (30. Januar 2009)

aue - whistler des erzgebirges


----------



## schkev (30. Januar 2009)

Flueffel schrieb:


> aue - whistler des erzgebirges



Wo du Recht hast, haste Recht! Logisch is die Strecke immer offen...musste dich nur erstmal richtig zurechtfinden! Es is schon an manchen Stellen etwas schwierig gewesen bis November. Danach nehme ich jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig an, wird sich wohl nicht so sehr viel getan haben.


----------



## Fossi85 (31. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,
auch wenn ich gefahr laufe von euch verbal Gesteinigt zu werden da meine Frage jetzt nicht in den Thread passt möchte ich aber mal von Erzgebirgler´n wissen was ihr von einem Scott Ransom haltet. 
BITTE NICHT HAUEN!!!!


----------



## schkev (31. Januar 2009)

Kommt wohl ganz drauf an, wie fit du bist. Wenn du den Berg gut hoch kommst, kann man mit dem Ransom sicher richtig viel Spass haben. Das Bike is ja für seine Menge an Federweg recht leicht. Effizient bergauffahren kann der Hinterbau auch. Wenn du nich grad Rennen fahrn willst, kannste auch im Mittelgebirge sicher viel Spass haben, wenn die Gabel absenkbar und das komplette Bike unter 15Kg sind.
Den Carbonrahmen würde ich nicht nehmen, solange ich keine finanzielle Rücklage für einen Neukauf im Unglücksfall habe. Schließlich liegt der Grenzbereich des Ransom in einer recht gefährlichen Gegend...


----------



## Fossi85 (31. Januar 2009)

Also Rennen will ich auf keinen Fall fahren und bis jetzt bin ich auch noch jeden Berg hoch gekommen ( die Zeit mal ausser acht gelassen ). Ich habe ja das 40ér und das liegt so knapp bei 16 kilo. Wenns mal bisschen länger den Berg hoch dauert kann ich´s ja auf die kondi. schieben.    Aber ne andere Gaben währe schon Geiler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flueffel (6. Februar 2009)

so beleb ich doch mal wieder den thread, wie siehts aus, stollberg ruft danach gefahren zu werden^^^ich hab jetzt 2 wochen zeit


----------



## tg82 (7. Februar 2009)

Muss morgen arbeiten . 
Aber mal wieder gedieschen Radeln währe schon ein Projekt. Wie sieht es den in STL mit Eis aus. Bei uns in Aue sind alle gängigen Waldwege derart vereist, das man beim Joggen schon lieber auf der Straße läuft.


----------



## Flueffel (7. Februar 2009)

müsste ich nachforschungen anstellen, aber ich denk das das nich mehr so wild is, zumindest auf der 4X strecke ne mehr, muss ich aber mal kucken aber sonntag solls ja eh wieder schweinekalt werden


----------



## dhjackride (6. März 2009)

Gauf ist eure stecke in aue schon wieder fahrbar Gruß Jack


----------



## Flueffel (6. März 2009)

also langsam aber sicher muss mal was gehen in sachen fahren


----------



## tg82 (10. März 2009)

War noch nicht wieder auf der Strecke, weil ich Am WE Skifahren war . Aber der Schnee in Aue ist eigentlich komplett weg, und selbst wenn links und rechts mal nochn paar Schneereste sind, ist die Strecke (Wenn nicht wieder Neuschnee kommt) sicherlich fahrbar. MAn könnte sich ja mal Samstag NAchmittag zum fahren treffen (wenns nicht Assiwetter ist)


----------



## Steinberg (13. März 2009)

finde ich echt gut euren Einsatz , die Strecke muß ich auch mal testen, ich kenne an der Schanze in Aue jeden Strauch ,als Kinder sind wir dort mit Holzgewehr rumgerannt.
bin ein alter Auer (Parkweg) und wohn schon lange in Zschorlau.
ich brauch aber fürn Anfang ne altersgerechte Strecke für alte Säcke 
Tschüß Steinberg


----------



## tg82 (15. März 2009)

Steinberg schrieb:


> finde ich echt gut euren Einsatz , die Strecke muß ich auch mal testen, ich kenne an der Schanze in Aue jeden Strauch ,als Kinder sind wir dort mit Holzgewehr rumgerannt.
> bin ein alter Auer (Parkweg) und wohn schon lange in Zschorlau.
> ich brauch aber fürn Anfang ne altersgerechte Strecke für alte Säcke
> Tschüß Steinberg




Deshalb haben wir ja auch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen. Die leichteste Strecke is auf jeden Fall auch für (wieder-) Anfänger zu bewältigen. Wenn du Lust auf ne Runde hast, einfach mal melden.
Heute sieht es ja besch... mitn Wetter aus, aber mal sehen... wenns heut Nachmittag besser wird, fahr ich vielleicht auch mal wieder ne Runde, Währe meine 1. Dieses JAhr.


----------



## tg82 (29. März 2009)

So, es ist mal wieder so weit,
nächste Woche sollen die Temperaturen mal wieder richtig angenehm werden,und die Strecke ist wieder komplett fahrbar. Werde ab nächste Woche auch mal wieder öfters dort sein, wer von euch Lust hat, kann mit vorbeikommen 
Ist in Lößnitz und Stollberg eigentlich auch schon wieder was los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (29. März 2009)

Für die Experten aus STL,
hab gehört neben der 4X Strecke gibt es in der Nähe noch eine Downhillstrecke.
Wisst ihr genaueres?


----------



## Flueffel (29. März 2009)

Von wem hast du denn die Info, ich bin ja in Bezug auf der Stollberg der Experte also ich kenn ein paar ganz schöne Waldwege die auch durchaus ganz gut bergab gehen aber richtiger Downhill ist das auch nicht, da kann man noch locker mit dem CC-Bike runter fahren.
Wenn jetzt die Temperaturen immer fahrbarer werden werd ich auhc wieder öfter am Hang sein, hab jetzt auch zum Glück meine Safety Jacket wieder, also sagt Bescheid wenn ihr Lust habt zu fahren, ich bin eigentlich bei jedem Wetter dabei.
Grüße Flo


----------



## tg82 (30. März 2009)

So genau weiß ich das halt auch nicht mehr, mir war nur als hätte ich da mal was gehört.
@Flo:

Du wolltest ja auch mal in Aue vorbeikommen, wie sieht´s n aus 

Is bei uns halt nur keine reine Downhillstrecke, weil´s da auch immer mal n bissel BErg hoch geht. aber n bissel schön Springen kann man bei uns auch (siehe Video´s weiter oben)


----------



## tg82 (30. März 2009)

Is von den Lößnitzer Dirt Experten mal wieder jemand im Netz? Sind vor kurzem bei euchrem Gelände vorbeigekommen, war aber keiner dort


----------



## Flueffel (31. März 2009)

also mich hatte das schöne wetter heute rausgelockt zum 4X fahren, ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass noch jemand fährt, aber dann war doch jemand da und es hat wieder mal ziemlich viel spaß gemacht
also am wochenende sollte doch auf jeden fall was in stollberg gehen, die strecke ist komplett trocken und in einem ganz guten zustand, also kommt nach stollberg
grüße Flo


----------



## spoonempire (1. April 2009)

ach würde au gern mal wieder in aue rumdüsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (1. April 2009)

Also ich hätte wenn bei mir nichts dzwischen kommt auch Lust in Aue mal rumzudüsen.
Für STL würde ich gern vorher noch n bissel Techniktraining machen, damit ich net wieder auf de Gusche flieg 
wer von euch hat Sa Vormittag Lust?


----------



## Flueffel (2. April 2009)

ich würde mir aue auch gern mal ankucken weiß bloß nicht wie ich rüber kommen soll


----------



## tg82 (2. April 2009)

Hmm, Kein Auto oder so am Start?
Würde ja mal nach STL kommen und dich Rückzu mal mitnehmen, aber dieses WE ist mir für sowas die Zeit zu knapp und im 206er Peugeot wirds zu dem n bissel eng.

Bin morgen abend, so ab um 6 mal auf der Strecke


----------



## Flueffel (3. April 2009)

also jetzt in aue tg?^^


----------



## tg82 (4. April 2009)

Flueffel schrieb:


> also jetzt in aue tg?^^


???

Warst du heute in Aue, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

Ich fahre morgen vorraussichtlich um 11fe rum mal ne Runde, wenn du Lust hast kannst ja dazustoßen, aber am besten mich vorher nochmal anrufen, weil auch bei mir mal kurzfristig sich was ändern kann.
Heute hab ich ich z.B. nicht geschafft, weil ich noch viel zu organisieren hatte.


Nochmal Nummer 0172 86 73 305


----------



## Flueffel (4. April 2009)

ich hatte das auf deinen satz" Bin morgen abend, so ab um 6 mal auf der Strecke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" bezogen, und da wusst ich nicht ob aue oder stollberg^^ also ich werd morgen auf jeden fall in stollberg sein wenns nicht grad regnet, so ab nachmittag


----------



## tg82 (5. April 2009)

War gestern mal wieder auf der Strecke (in Aue) und hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke is im super Zustand.

Werd mal schauen, dass ich vielleicht (Wetter?) nächstes WE mal nach STL fahr. Bis dahin werd ich noch n bissel in Aue sehen, dass ich mein e unterirdische Form mal wieder wegtrainiere


----------



## Flueffel (5. April 2009)

unterirdische form wegtrainieren? da bin ich dabei, am besten wär wenn du samstag vorbei schaust, am ostersonntag hat meine mutter bestimmt ein bisschen was dagegen wenn ich da fahrrad fahre
grüße Flo


----------



## tg82 (7. April 2009)

Also Ostern Sonntag Vormittag bin ich ah net für Radfahren,
aber am Samstag, währe was für STL.


Und am Freitag wollte ich ah mal ne Runde drehen, also für jeden der Lust hat, Freitag um 10 an der MTB Strecke ?


----------



## Flueffel (8. April 2009)

wann würdeste denn am samstag vorbeilunzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (9. April 2009)

Also am Samstag fahren wir in Aue so um 9ne rum los, dann über Lößnitz Eisenweg, STL...
Rechne mal mit so um halb 11, es sind auch n Paar Jungssche vorraussichtlich mit dabei, bei dehnen weiß man nie wann, oder ob se ankommen 

Am Freitag, also M O R G E N ! fahren wir auch Rad, also zu erst auf der MTB Strecke und dann noch ne schöne Runde durchs Unterholz 

Wer Lust hat kann gerne Vorbeikommen!


----------



## tg82 (10. April 2009)

Also Morgen, werd ich doch ne Runde im Erzgebirge drehen und nicht nach STL fahren, weil keiner von uns noch mitkommen wollte und ich morgen auch net so viel Zeit hab.


----------



## schkev (23. April 2009)

Hi. Kann das sein, dass ich dieses Jahr schon wieder das 4x-Rennen in Stollberg verpasst hab? Stichwort 18.4.09??? Wollte mir das endlich mal angucken!
Dachte das wäre immer um Hexenfeuer rum gewesen...das wär ja erst am Donnerstag.
Gibt sicher paar Fachleute der Bergabfraktion hier!
Danke


----------



## tg82 (26. April 2009)

würde mich und ... auch interessieren!
#Schkev: und wie waren die Touren am WE?
Hoffentlich bin ich nächstes WE auch mal wieder am Start.


----------



## Flueffel (26. April 2009)

4X rennen ist eher am 8.8 und 9.8, ist ein MDC, oder wie das auch immer heißt, lauf, ich glaube sogar der letzte


----------



## schkev (26. April 2009)

Danke. 
MDC=Mitteldeutschlandcup
Ich hab nur mal was gehört, dass es immer um Hexenfeuer rum ein Rennen geben soll. Kannst ja mal die Ohren offen halten.
Danke


----------



## Flueffel (26. April 2009)

um hexenfeuer? na dann wohl eher cross country, war zumindest früher so wenn ich mich richtig erinner, und mdc war auch die abkürzung für mitteldeutscher dual cup, aber das heißt ja jetzt anders


----------



## tg82 (23. Mai 2009)

Heute um 10 ist wieder Treffpunkt an der Mountainbikestrecke, erst paar Runden fahren und dann noch ne schöne Tour durchs Erzgebirge, wer Lust hat, einfach mal vorbeikommen


----------



## schkev (22. September 2009)

Hier is ja schon lange nichts mehr passiert. Wächst die Strecke schon wieder zu? Wie weit is die Beschilderung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (28. September 2009)

Die Strecke wird regelmäßig genutzt und ist in einem guten Zustand. Sogar einige Fahrer aus Zwickau kommen regelmäßig vorbei 
Vorm Winter möchte ich noch die Schanze mähen.
Die Beschilderung ist für nächstes Jahr vorgesehen.


----------



## Flueffel (28. September 2009)

klingt ja sehr gut, wenn ich ein auto hätte würd ich ja mal vorbeischauen^^


----------



## schkev (28. September 2009)

Wozu hast du ein Bike? 

Oh...hat uns gestern jmd bei unserer kurzen Runde ertappt oder was?
Ging diesmal sturzfrei!


----------



## tg82 (29. September 2009)

Meine Spione sehen alles 
Aber bei euren Experten bin ich immer froh, wenn nichts ernsthaftes passiert.


----------



## tg82 (29. September 2009)

@Flueffel
wollten ja auch mal wieder in STL was starten...
leider ist mein Zeitbuged etwas strapaziert  wegen Trabi - aufbau und Umzug und so  
Aber klappt schon mal wieder


----------



## Flueffel (29. September 2009)

wer baut denn nen trabi auf?^^ kauf dir lieber ne simson so wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (29. September 2009)

Von solchem Blechkram hat er doch schon ne ganze Sammlung! 
Glaub noch so`n Ding passt nich mehr in den Keller.


----------



## Flueffel (29. September 2009)

steht zufällig ne günstige schwalbe zum verkauf?


----------



## schkev (29. September 2009)

Überleg dir in welchem Forum du bist! Schäm dich!


----------



## tg82 (19. Februar 2010)

So, mal wieder was aktuelles zur MTB Strecke.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr nicht so sehr viel Zeit hatte, mich um die Strecke zu kümmern, geht es dieses Jahr weiter. Sobalt der Schnee weg ist, wird die Strecke (vor allem im Schanzenbereich) wieder freigemacht und dann auch die Beschilderung in Angriff genommen. Den Antrag dafür habe ich schon eingereicht. Dann soll es auch so etwas wie eine Eröffnung geben. Vielleicht kann man ja auch sowas wie einen kleinen Vorführwettkampf als Demonstrationsfahrt machen. Über die genaue Durchführung habe ich mir da aber noch keinen Kopf gemacht. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee.

Flueffel: Schkev hat recht, Mopeds hab ich ne ganze Reihe. 3 Schwalben  und 2 Jawa Mustangs, eine Jawa 50 Typ 555 und bald einen Trabi.  Eine Schwalbe hätte ich Frühjahr tatsächlich zu verkaufen, das Problem is nur, dass ich die schon einen Interessenten versprochen habe und die auch nicht so einfach verschenken kann.
Aber falls das nichts wird vielleicht kann man ja das Moped gegen ein gebrauchtes Bergabfahrgerät tauschen (oder verechnen)


----------



## Steinberg (19. Februar 2010)

is ja prima das es weiter geht. 

nur der Schnee muß erst mal weg>>>> und das kann noch dauern

Grüße aus Zschorlau

Steinberg


----------



## tg82 (5. März 2010)

Freu mich auch schon aufs Frühjahr...
Zur Zeit ist noch Langlauf angesagt.


----------



## tg82 (13. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt Beginnt auch die Radsportsaisson bei mir wieder(bin vorher mehr gelaufen!)
... und die Strecke möchte wieder intensiv genutzt werden 

Wer hat Lust mal wieder vorbeizukommen und etwas Gas zu geben.


----------



## schkev (30. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell herrschen die besten Bedingungen, die ich bisher auf der Strecke erlebt habe. Die Stadt hat kürzlich alle Wege gepflegt. 
Ich habe heute noch eine neue Einfahrt zum nördlichen Streckenteil freigelegt, welche den Weg nach oben deutlich verkürzt.
Die Einfahrt bedindet sich nur wenige Meter oberhalb vom Pavillon links, noch vor der Spitzkehre. Man kann sich dort entscheiden, ob man gleich wieder links, hinab Richtung Spielplatz radelt, oder geradeaus direkt auf eine der Anliegerkurven zu. Ich hab mir schon bisschen was ausgedacht, was ich in den nächsten Wochen umsetzen möchte.
Schaut mal vorbei!


----------



## tg82 (1. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich kenne den Pfad, den du freigelegt hast
und, warst du beim Crossrennen?
kann sein dass ich nächstes WE auch mit von der Partie bin


----------



## schkev (1. November 2010)

Soso!
Damit ich hier nix falsch verstehe...meinst du beim Crossrennen in Riesa am Sonntag oder ggf. am Samstag auf der Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tg82 (8. November 2010)

Ich habe das richtige Crossrennen gemeint, was ja ins Wasser gefallen ist.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche wieder.
Sonntag soll ja schönes Wetter werden.


----------



## schkev (8. November 2010)

Erstmal kurz ne Umfrage...
Hat jemand unserer Besucher ein GPS-Gerät, mit dem wir eine detailgetreue Streckenführung aufzeichnen könnten?
Die Landkarten sind alle sehr grob und enthalten natürlich nicht die speziellen Passagen der Strecke. Danke

@TG82: Ich bin grad nahe dran mich doch noch für nächste Woche in Granschütz zum Crossrennen zu melden. Da das entgegen meiner Vorstellung sogar südlich von Leipzig liegt, könnte ich mir dort nen Start schon vorstellen.
Mal sehn ob sich noch jmd für ne Fahrgemeinschaft meldet.
Samstag wär ich wieder mit dabei, wenn jemand Lust hat die Strecke sicher oder auch unsicher zu machen. Kriegst du den Frostschutz irgendwie transportiert??? Sand werden wir ja sicher keinen kriegen...


----------



## tg82 (9. November 2010)

ICh glaube Samstag hat Maria frei. Also könnte es schwierig werden 
Aber mal schaun.


----------



## XCosser (13. November 2010)

hey ist die strecke in Aue noch aktuell? kann mir mal einer ne genaue weg Beschreibung geben? komm aus kirchberg!


----------



## schkev (13. November 2010)

Ich lade in den nächsten Tagen ne neue Strecken- und Anfahrtskizze unter www.gus-aue.de/index-Dateien/page0002.html in die allgemeinen Infos zur Strecke hoch.
Bis dahin findest du die Strecke innerhalb der, bei Bikemap.net gekennzeichneten Runde. (www.bikemap.net/route/750014)

Seit heute gibt es eine weitere Traileinfahrt und einen Trail im mittleren Streckenteil haben wir heute deutlich flüssiger gestaltet.
Wenn du bis 24.-26.11. warten möchtest, können wir auch mal zusammen hochfahrn. Da hab ich Urlaub und somit Zeit zum bauen und biken.
Sonst schreib mal TG82 an, er stellt dir die Strecke sicher gern vor.


----------



## XCosser (14. November 2010)

zwichen 24-26 passt ganz gut könnte man sich ja mal in der zeit treffen!


----------



## tg82 (15. November 2010)

MAl schaun, aber ich denke, ich werde auch mit von der PArtie sein...
und dann hoffentlich mehr Geschick in den Pfoten ham, wie letzte Woche.


----------



## schkev (22. November 2010)

So... Ich werde am Donnerstag nach Aue fahrn, wenn das Wetter nicht total grottig ist. Wegen Mittwoch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber spätestens gegen Mittag dürfte ich es einrichten können. 
Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren bzw. unterwegs oder in Aue dazuzustoßen?


----------



## XCosser (23. November 2010)

also ich hab morgen frei und wollte eh ne runde bei uns in kirchberg drehen! wo könnte man sich treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (24. November 2010)

Mir egal. Kirchberg/Burkersdorf/Cunersdorf...
Bei dem Schnee hat es kaum Sinn die Strecke in Aue zu befahren, find ich.


----------



## tg82 (29. November 2010)

Bin die auch schon im Schnee gefahren 

und gestern mit meinem Mifa Tourenrad made in GDR


----------



## tg82 (29. November 2010)

allerdings nicht auf der MTB Strecke


----------



## XCosser (29. November 2010)

ich hab zz voll grippe also nichts mit schnee fahen! :... (


----------



## schkev (29. November 2010)

tg82 schrieb:


> allerdings nicht auf der MTB Strecke


Hätt ich dir aber auch zugetraut ;D

@xcrosser: hast ja jetzt ne Weile Zeit dich auszukurieren. Verpassen wirst du glaub ich nichts...

Ich warte immer noch auf Bilder und Videos vom Nachwuchs, damit es mal paar zeitnahe Eindrücke von der Strecke auf der Webseite gibt


----------



## tg82 (6. Dezember 2010)

Sckev:
Am Samstag möchte früh ne Runde Langlauf aufm KAmm machen.. Kommst du mit.
Evenuell könnte man das ja mit ner Runde Snowbiken kombinieren.

der Glöck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (6. Dezember 2010)

ohhh... ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht von dir!
Ich hab mich sc!!!H!!!kev getauft.

Welche Form von Snowbiken haste denn gedacht? 
a)Fahrrad
b)Snowbike made by schkev
c)neue Version Snowbike
d)nix davon

Hab mir am WE nen Satz Snowblades gekauft, mit denen ich eine noch leichtere, bessere und variablere Version Snowbike bauen möchte.
Voraussichtlich wird das dann in sekundenschnelle mit jedem Bike funktionieren. Bergauf nimmst du einfach die Snowblades an den Schuh.
Zeit dürfte ich haben. Leider baue ich das neue Snowbike wohl erst am Samstag auf. Da wird es also früh noch nich einsatzbereit sein.


----------



## XCosser (7. März 2011)

" Totengräber " hey war vorgestern mal in aue bei der Parkwarte hab aber keine ausgebaute MTB strecke gefunden! bin ich doof oder so? der Wald war schon geil aber ich dachte da gibs paar feine Drops oder so?


----------



## schkev (7. März 2011)

Hi.
Wenn du an der Parkwarte warst, vermute ich, dass du zu weit oben rumgefahren bist. Ich habe am Wochenende die Webseite überarbeitet und eine vor Monaten bereits installiert Karte von Bikemaps eingefügt. Leider hatte ich noch bevor ich diese Version der HP ins Netz stellen konnte, die Datei beim Systembackup vergessen zu sichern.
Nun passts ja. 
Du kannst dich ja am Video orientieren, ob du die richtige Strecke gefunden hast. Größere Drops gibt es noch nicht. Wenn alles nach meinen Vorstellungen verläuft wird es für die Berabfraktion dieses Jahr noch 1-2 kleine Northshore-Passagen geben. Kannst da gern mithelfen. 
Ansonsten gibts ja noch die Schanzen, bei denen du genug Höhenluft schnuppern kannst und weitaus sanfter landest. 
Wenn du willst, können wir am Sonntag mal hoch radeln.


----------



## XCosser (12. März 2011)

Sonntag wird sicher nicht obwohl das Wetter ja bombe werden soll! aber ich hab Dienstag frei da werd ich noch mal hochfahren! ich war echt zu weit oben! bin bei der Grundschule rumgedonnert! auch ganz lustig find ich, schön XC fahren!


----------



## schkev (12. März 2011)

Ja, da oben is wirklich nett. Vielleicht binden wir da mal noch paar größere Runden an, wenns mit der Beschilderung losgeht und die Stadt mitspielt. Wenn du da mal jemanden mit Ortskenntnis brauchst, ist TG82 der Ansprechpartner.


----------



## wrangler89 (2. April 2011)

Hallo, alle miteinander,
ich werde mit meiner familie zu Ostern ein paar Tage in Grünhain/ Beierfeld sein. Kann mir jemand ein paar Touren vorschlagen, die auch Frauentauglich ist? Also so 70% Tour/ 30% Freeride? Länge wäre so um die 30km ganz gut, damit der Urlaubscharakter nicht flöten geht.

cu


----------



## tg82 (21. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder melden.
Nachdem ich eine längere Pause wegen Bronchitis gemacht habe bin ich jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger Befahrer der Strecke. Zum jetzigen Zustand:
der vordere Bereich (gelbe und rote Strecke) ist gut befahrbar und machen Spaß. Im hinteren Bereich (schwarze und blaue Strecke) ist die Strecke etwas zugewachsen. Da wird wohl mal ein Arbeitseinsatz notwendig.
Außerdem steht die offizielle Eröffnung leider immer noch aus. LEider haben wir immer noch keine Mittel dafür zusammen bekommen.
Wer hat gute Ideen zur günstigen Beschilderung. Und wer möchte mal wieder mit vorbei kommen.


----------



## Langundo (11. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Einweisung am WE. Ist echt ne tolle Strecke 
Ich komme ganz sicher wieder zum fahren, üben und Fun haben.


----------



## schkev (11. Juli 2011)

Schön. 
Wir werden uns sicher demnächst auch wieder etwas besser um die Instandhaltung der Strecke kümmern. Momentan ist ja wirklich nur ein Teil der Strecke ohne weiteres fahrbar. Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, wird es am kommenden WE einen kleinen Arbeitseinsatz geben. Material und Werkzeug haben wir ja. Wobei wir für Holzpfähle und Sand/Kies über ein bisschen Sponsoring sehr dankbar wären. 

Sobald alles wieder flott ist, gibts auch endlich mal frische Bilder und Videos für unsere neue Galerie auf der Webseite


----------



## tg82 (12. Juli 2011)

Mir hat es am WE auch gefallen.
Ihr werdet es schon noch schaffen, dass ichmein Rad wieder mal etwas häufiger benutze.
Dem Sosaer Experten hat es auch gefallen. Wenn noch jemand Lust hat vorbeizukommen einfach bescheid sagen. Je mehr LEute, desto mehr schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langundo (21. März 2012)

Wie geht es denn der Strecke? Ich würde mich glatt mal wieder hinwagen


----------



## Flueffel (21. März 2012)

Ist die Strecke eigentlich auch Crossertauglich vom Untergrund her?
Grüße Florian


----------



## schkev (21. März 2012)

Flueffel schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke eigentlich auch Crossertauglich vom Untergrund her?
> Grüße Florian


Wenn man weder sich, noch sein Rad hasst, rate ich dringend zum MTB.
Zum Erkunden tut es notfalls auch ein Crosser. Vorsicht mit den Reifen...Schlangenbissgefahr!


----------



## KarstenG (30. Januar 2014)

ich weiß der Beitrag ist schon älter.....
Gibts die Strecke noch und ist die wie auf den Bildern überall so technisch? Bin MTB-SpätEinsteiger ;-) und könnte beim nächsten Heimaturlaub direkt mal hin. Eltern wohnen sozusagen fast am Einstieg.


----------



## schkev (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Karsten,
wir haben das Projekt aus privaten Gründen eingestampft.
Sicher gibt es noch Teile der Strecke. Allerdings weißt du sicher selbst wie schnell sich die Natur sowas zurückholt. Es handelte sich um eine anspruchsvolle XC Strecke mit einigen kniffligen Stellen und optionalen Sprungschanzen.
Um Aue herum gibt es so viele interessante MTB-Strecken. Wenn du Ideen brauchst, melde dich ruhig.


----------



## KarstenG (31. Januar 2014)

Naja schade, war meine Kinder- und Jugendspielgegend. Wenn ich mal wieder auf Heimaturlaub bin, melde ich mich hier wieder bezüglich Ideen. Rechtzeitig! Gibts denn GPS Tracks der Gegend? Ohne dass ich jetzt bei Gpsies großartig gesucht habe.
Grüße
Karsten


----------



## wrangler89 (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo, an GPS- Daten wär ich, wenn vorhanden, auch interessiert.
VG


----------



## schkev (17. Februar 2014)

1. Die Strecke gibt es leider offiziell nicht mehr. Du kannst dir gern anschauen welche Streckenteile noch da sind. Gepflegt wurde schon über ein Jahr lang nichts mehr.
2. GPS Daten bringen aufgrund der sehr verwinkelten Strecke und der vielen Einzelstrecken auf kleinstem Raum wenig.
Ich habe das Gebiet auf dem sich die Strecke befindet vor ein paar Jahren mal eingekreist. (siehe http://gus-aue.de/index-Dateien/page0002.html)
Im Video kommt noch ganz gut rüber wie es dort aussah. Vermutlich würden eine Hand voll Leute eine Woche brauchen um die Strecke so wieder hin zu kriegen.
Mittlerweile hat sich in Rabenberg so viel getan. Da braucht es keine Alternativen, solange du nicht an Bikefliegen interessiert bist.


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Februar 2014)

Danke, reicht erstmal. Werd mal Ostern dort vorbeischauen, mal sehen was noch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

